# Kim Kardashian Fertility Issues in the spotlight...



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

I love a bit of celebrity TV, and when I saw the preview for the new season of Keeping up with the Kardashians and saw Kim talking about her fertility struggles with a second baby I thought I was going to feel some connection...I thought as the programme reaches so many - people may learn about the emotional struggle people go through etc....but reading her tactless interviews on the subject recently Im slightly annoyed!

The fact that this is Kim Kardashian - the media is going to use it whichever way it can for its negative propaganda. Everyones going to have a say because its Kim Kardashian... ive already seen such articles as '7 reasons why Kim Kardashian or anyone should NOT use a surrogate' - its disgusting to READ.
And then we get the public commenting - "If shes so desperate for a child she would adopt, IVF is a sin!" 

D&Gs comments were bad enough - im hoping this isnt going to spark more negative press.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I don't mind media interest on infertility, but what annoys me with some celebrity stories is when they have headlines like 'My miracle baby' and the celeb already has a number of children and they have been told that it 'Might be' difficult to conceive again for whatever reason.  I totally admire Kate Silverton, as she went through countless failed IVF's and then conceived naturally, so yes, they are miracles.

As for the comments, ignore them.  Kim Kardashian isn't the most popular person with some people, so that's why you are getting the nasty comments on there.  Talk about pressure though, I remember watching one episode and the Dr was scanning her and was saying that the next time he wanted to scan her, he wanted to see a baby in her tummy! Also these people are used to getting what they want and she most probably needs to stop travelling about so much and lead a bit of a calmer life style.

X


----------

